# While you were sleeping almost a week ago



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Really wanted to get these pictures up while they were still relevant but time was not my friend.Blue glass 30 back 1.5-2.0 mph
Hope our pic doesn't upset anyone as making pictures disappear is not cool.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Who let you weekend warriors hold their fish?


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Filling the freezer coming @ a slow pace there Donkey???uh huh.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Double J said:


> Filling the freezer coming @ a slow pace there Donkey???uh huh.


I know the picture is deceiving but the fish were divided 3 ways and there were a couple of fish that had to go to weigh station for the "Spring Fling"
As further proof of the slim pickings I offer another picture.You will notice these fish are a lot smaller and had to be divided unevenly.I only got three of these as my partner caught four.I wanted to cut the fish in half at the dock to divide it but it started to rain so we had to make a hasty departure.
I am now unemployed and trying to feed a family of thirteen with these fish. I am sure you can see I have a long way to go to fill my freezer.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

IMPRESSIVE!!!!
LindyRigger


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice fish.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Very nice. Glad you you found some. I am jealous.


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

Your killin me, But love the
While you were sleeping pics.
Nice job


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

nice going on the fish. my time is soon.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

you guys rock thanks


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Can't remember which day this was as they went by so quickly once the Big Girls moved in.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

You just have to keep reminding up that you got to fish while we were sleeping. I know I should have been out there a few nights that I wasn't. But I think I'm getting webbed feet and when the feathers start showing, I'll be out there in the rain.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Bob Why said:


> You just have to keep reminding up that you got to fish while we were sleeping. I know I should have been out there a few nights that I wasn't. But I think I'm getting webbed feet and when the feathers start showing, I'll be out there in the rain.


It's OK Bob.The day bite should be in full swing after this blow so we can switch it up from day to nite.
Always fish where the fish are biting and keep in touch with your Trusted friends.























11 1/2 "Spring Fling" fish.Currently holding first place!


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Dang nice bunch of fish. Guess I should have fished Friday night instead of in the fog Sat.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

ReelTimeWes said:


> Dang nice bunch of fish. Guess I should have fished Friday night instead of in the fog Sat.


None of these pictures are from this weekend.They are from last weekend till this past thursday.

Be not afraid!Remember when?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice pics man! Seems like if it isnt you behind me its George. Some of those fish got some shoulders. Nice catch!:B Hope it isnt to tore up. Want to keep plug in @ it.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

JIG said:


> Nice pics man! Seems like if it isnt you behind me its George. Some of those fish got some shoulders. Nice catch!:B Hope it isnt to tore up. Want to keep plug in @ it.


Before I got involved in the Nite Bite I used to read of your Extreme fishing out of east 72nd.Your all nighters in January in a small aluminum boat by yourself were the catalyst for my nite time adventures.
Don't you see? It is only natural to want to follow you.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Anybody can stay up to 5:00am and catch walleye at nite. I can't wait to see what happens when you guys actually have to catch fish during the day..


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

i think i see a couple polish prince's in that box may i borrow them?????


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

SELL-FISH said:


> Anybody can stay up to 5:00am and catch walleye at nite. I can't wait to see what happens when you guys actually have to catch fish during the day..


Scott;You have kind eyes.Sorry for making it look easy but just like your memory I only remember the best of times.Just as you cannot stay out past midnight because you need to get up for work.
You will not get to see what happens when we actually try to catch fish during the day.
Because you will be WORKING!

Did I mention that I am no longer semiretired.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Wonder what youll be doing? Tigger and Virgil give me the bug and once you get started...well you know the rest. Looks like you got the blue covered but what about green? Thinkin watermelon might be good! 

Can see where time is the toughest thing about fishing. If one has it he gets fish. Hard working and being Mr Dad. The times we do get to fish might not be the go time BUT worth the drive everytime!

Scott,
Hope to see ya out there this weekend! Bob


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice fish Ron. And as always very entertaining pictures! Good luck in the "Spring Fling"


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Those eyes are nice and all I just hope you play with those faces more than I can tell   or else... someone has a problem  hahaha


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Very Nice....Time to buy another boat...


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

donkey said:


> It's OK Bob.The day bite should be in full swing after this blow so we can switch it up from day to nite.
> Always fish where the fish are biting and keep in touch with your Trusted friends.
> 
> Donkey, The bad thing about fishing during the day is getting up so early. It's so peaceful at night. Admiring the lights of the city. Watching the board lights on the dark water. And then when that light goes back and starts acting like a bober. Daytime boards and watching dipsy rods just isn't the same.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Bob Why said:


> donkey said:
> 
> 
> > It's OK Bob.The day bite should be in full swing after this blow so we can switch it up from day to nite.
> ...


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

donkey said:


> None of these pictures are from this weekend.They are from last weekend till this past thursday.
> 
> Be not afraid!Remember when?:D


Is that the Gandolf talking or the Don Key talking.... Man you guys sure know how to catch some good eye.. Man do I wish I had a boat or knew someone who does..oh well guess its back to the Laggoons for me.. Peace:G


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

great looking fish! keep at them...


----------



## gaterman (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont buy it, I think these photos are from over the years of fishing. Pretty sure this guy is not catching fish right now, or in the past two weeks. Plus trolling sucks, I would rather watch paint dry than troll.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

whats that picture of a bunch of fried perch on a paper towel have to do with while you were sleeping


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

gaterman said:


> I dont buy it, I think these photos are from over the years of fishing. Pretty sure this guy is not catching fish right now, or in the past two weeks. Plus trolling sucks, I would rather watch paint dry than troll.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice fish!

This is the same pattern/bite that we use in the smaller lakes in SE Ohio for saugeye.


----------



## Big Dev (May 14, 2009)

Yes Gaterman,All These Pics Are Old And Ficticious,Those Fish Don't Exist,Just Like Imaginary Barnyard Animals Don't Exist,And The "Spring Fling"Fish On The Leaderboard At 55th Marina Are All Part Of A Mass Conspiracy-As For "Trolling"It Is An Art That You Must Spend Day's And Night's Of Pennance And Misery And Hour's Of Empty Cooler's To Achieve Success At This Art Form- You May Now Continue Watching The Glidden Semi-Gloss Dry.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

gaterman is a newbee. He doesn't know who the Masters of the Dark are. He sleeps while the cold wind and rain are pouring down on Donkey. Yes, gaterman, some of us have been fishing when conditions allow. And some fish in conditions that keep others of us home.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Bob Why said:


> gaterman is a newbee. He doesn't know who the Masters of the Dark are. He sleeps while the cold wind and rain are pouring down on Donkey. Yes, gaterman, some of us have been fishing when conditions allow. And some fish in conditions that keep others of us home.


Dealing with the Rain








The Hard Top


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Nice fish! looks like a good spring night bite this year finally and I missed it.


----------

